# Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week*

Dave,

Are/were you able to order any clamping hardware for these cells?

thanks




________________________________
From: Powered By DC <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, April 29, 2009 2:35:26 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week


We have some extras that we ordered and we have one person who asked to back
out.
Here are the quantities and sizes of the remaining extras.

129 of the TSLFP 100 AHA 
(specs)
http://www.thunder-sky.com/pdf/20092201189.pdf

40 of the TSLFP 160 AHA 
(specs)
http://www.thunder-sky.com/pdf/200871782241.pdf


The total order was over 150,000 AHs. Delivery is expected in 8-12 week
(July).

If you didnt get your order in before I placed the order and you need one of
these sizes contact me ASAP

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC
253-988-5020

-----
http://www.nabble.com/file/u1293913/Poweredbydc10.jpg 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Thundersky-Bulk--Order-Going-Next-Week-tp23117217p23299031.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090429/aba8382e/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week*

All the clamping plates and copper connectors etc. are included in the price

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC




> Frank John wrote:
> >
> > Dave,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week*

That's great - I am considering the 100AH cells (part of my current project plan, but I don't know when I'll be ready.) One last question: the 100 AH data sheet has the discharge curve for 90 AH cells: can you comment?

thanks,
Frank




________________________________
From: Powered By DC <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, April 30, 2009 2:11:19 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week


All the clamping plates and copper connectors etc. are included in the price

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC




> Frank John wrote:
> >
> > Dave,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week*

I think they got lazy and just put the info for the 90 on that page. I have
seen some of the cycle tests from the 100AH cells and they were all over
100ah. We are tesing the 100ah cells from TS and Sky Energy and will post
the results when we are finished. We plan to test all of the cells that Sky
Energy makes because the results of the 100ah cells look impressive so far.
We are using the CBA II with 2 of the add on amplifiers. 

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC




> Frank John wrote:
> >
> > That's great - I am considering the 100AH cells (part of my current
> > project plan, but I don't know when I'll be ready.) One last question:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week*

We are offering the BMS from Elithion to our customers, and offer a 2 year
warranty on the batteries if this system is purchased from us.

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC



it's the battery management system that has me really hesitant.
i would love some of them but am afraid I would end up killing them



-----
http://www.nabble.com/file/u1293913/Poweredbydc10.jpg 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Thundersky-Bulk--Order-Going-Next-Week-tp23117217p23324666.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week*

It depends on the size of the pack and other variables. If you are
interested in the BMS send me an email. I will need info about you battery
pack and current draw etc.

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC
[email protected]



$$$$$$ ? for BMS (rough amt?)



-----
http://www.nabble.com/file/u1293913/Poweredbydc10.jpg 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Thundersky-Bulk--Order-Going-Next-Week-tp23117217p23341618.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week*

I forwarded your message to Dave Kois in case he didn't see it. 

FYI... The 150,000 AH order to Thundersky has been fully committed to
individuals. In fact, it was oversubscribed at 157,000 AHs. 

We are putting together the last minute orders and getting another 52,000
AHs.This includes extras in the sizes of 60 AH, 100 AH and 160 AH. So if
anyone else is looking to get Thundersky or Sky Energy cells at $1.10 per AH
please contact Dave Kois ASAP. 

Dave Kois 
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC 
www.poweredbydc.com www.poweredbydc.com 
[email protected] 
253-988-5020 






> bclass wrote:
> >
> > I contacted you yesterday and am still keen to jump on your bulk order
> > with 100 TSLFP 100AHA sent to australia. How does that sound? Can send
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week*

The bulk of our requests have been for 60 AH, 100 AH and 160 AH, so that is
what we include in our container for extras to fill it up. 

If you want the smaller 40 AH cells or the larger 200 AH and 260 AH cells,
we need to know specifically. We only order the 40 AH, 200 AH and 260 AH
cells when there is a specific request for that size.

Here is the contact info for Dave Kois:

Dave Kois 
Powered By DC, LLC 
EV Components, LLC 
www.poweredbydc.com 
[email protected]
253-988-5020 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Thundersky-Bulk--Order-Going-Next-Week-tp23117217p23348376.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Bulk Order Going Next Week*

We completed the ThunderSky LIFEPO4 bulk purchase last week for 153,000 AHs. 
Most of that order is committed to companies and individuals. 
Delivery to the port in Seattle is expected in June or July.

There has been some juggling of requests and last minute changes from
several people.
Here is the resulting effect on the extras that are underway.

There are still 101 of the 60 Ah cells available.
If you have an interest in any number of those cells, please let Dave Kois
know ASAP.
(specs)
http://www.thunder-sky.com/pdf/TS-LFP60.pdf

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC
253-988-5020
[email protected]







> Powered By DC wrote:
> >
> > We have some extras that we ordered and we have one person who asked to
> > back out.
> ...


----------

